# Poodle puppies personalities



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Well, I went from a couch Potato Greyhound to a Spoo puppy. I have to say I was surprised by the energy. There were times I thought i had made a huge mistake. It had been so many years since I had a puppy and never one with this energy level. Then i noticed that when he wasnt driving me crazy he was making me smile  What a clown he was ( and still is at 11/2) He is very smart but also very stubborn... I took him to training classes and he was difficult for me to manage but the trainer told me he would be wonderful in a year or so. The whole class loved him and his enthusiasm! While the others would sort of drag their way through class he would prance with his head up high having a grand time! He was referred to as the "Fancy Lad" haha! Guess I must have adjusted pretty much as I brought him home a Poodle friend about 4 months ago  Hoolie is showing some signs of slowing down... he can still be difficult on walks but around the house he is wonderful.. easy to housebreak, only ate one couch cushion , leaves the bird alone etc. He teases the puppy!!! Gets toys and plays with them trying to get her to chase him...


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I have two, 6 year old, litter brothers at the moment. Watson *our summer visitor* is very outgoing, enthusiastic and friendly. Tonka, a little more reserved and somewhat standoffish. 

Both of them will chase a ball for just as long as they want to . . then they'll quit. They both get bored in a hurry. I wouldn't say that they were 'high energy' really. Just normal dogs who like to run a bit. 

The thing that endears both of them to me is that they are content to just 'be with daddy'. And they don't fuss if I stand and chat to a neighbour for half an hour on our daily walks. I've seen few dogs who will stand patiently for that amount of time.

Dunno 'bout Toys or Minis, but my two Standards have matured into very easy dogs to get along with. They seem to take their cues from me, and are content to do whatever I'm doing.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Before Swizzle I had a high activity dog, an Aussie, so I was use to that. He is very mischievous. If he feels a lack of entertainment he will counter surf or just look for something to get into. He just wants the excitement - he does not harm anything except paper which he shreds. He is nervous around unfamiliar dogs and new people but as a toy this is understandable. Once he gets to know you he is fine and he has even played tug of war with my niece's lab's tail. I am trying to think of negative traits to tell you but that is the best I can come up with. He is a real clown and loves to cuddle. The only other thing is that he is very people oriented and would not be happy left alone. Swizzle is 9 months now. I don't have any puppy horror stories for you. He loves to chew but he picked up very quickly that that was for bullies and not furniture. I love taking him to class. He is very brave with obstacles and picks up everything very quickly (even compared with other poodles). I was nervous about getting another dog because my Aussie was very special and a very hard act to follow but Swizzle is up to it.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I know you asked about spoos, but I own a miniature so here goes.... 

My over-sized mini is _the easiest dog in the world to live with._He's always in sync with the energy level of the household. When it's time to hike, he's psyched; time to fetch, just lob the ball or frisbee at him; going for a swim, he'll share your lounge chair afterward; time to laze around, he accepts the invitation to hop up on the couch next to you, or curls up on the floor. He is remarkably intuitive with people; very gentle with young children and older folks (except me, he can beat me at tug-of-war!!). He is always eager to learn new things and has quite a repetoire of tricks. He's two now and will still at times try to leap up when excited to greet visitors (a work in progress). He gets at least a good two hours or more of exercise a day; walks, playing fetch and free running. 

He was an active but in no way hyper pup. He never chewed or damaged anything other than paper; he liked to unfurl the "toilet paper flag." And there were a few incidences of digging in the large indoor potted plants in the living room. He had teeth like a baby shark and needed to be redirected away from human flesh to one of his toys. It took him a while to learn bite inhibition, but he mastered it once he did. He housebroke very quickly, I taught him to ring a bell that hangs off the inside back door. When we travel, the bells go with us. He was extremely friendly from the get-go and wanted (still does) to be with or in sight of you at all times. At about 19 months he really settled into being the easy-going, adaptable guy he is. He gets along great with other dogs, doesn't mess with cats but likes stalking robins. Not a day goes by without me saying, "I wish I could clone him."


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

"He had teeth like a baby shark and needed to be redirected away from human flesh to one of his toys."

Both of mine have been pretty mouthy. Hoolie got past it quicker than Tizzy is. she is a little silver shark for sure  She is much worse with my husband than with me.


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

Raven is a spoo and is almost 5 mos old. She is very sweet and loves to cuddle and be scratched all over. She will twist her body into all sorts of configurations so that we get the right spot. She's silly and I swear she has figured out what makes us laugh the most and repeats those behaviors. She is a shark in a dog costume, although that is getting much better now that she's almost done teething. She's very nosy and needs to see what you're doing and if it might involve something she can play with or eat. She loves socks. She doesn't chew them but delights in stealing them and just having them in her possesion (although will easily give them up if asked). She's very bouncy in that when she's excited will jump straight up in the air over and over again right in front of you to make sure you see her. She's a hoot and we love her!


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

Well, my pup is only 10 weeks old so he sleeps... a LOT! lol But he always wants to be right next to someone - a real velcro dog  He has 2 active times during the day - in the morning and the early evening and I'm sure those will get longer and more intense as he gets older. Right now a few short fetches will wear him out and then it's back to sleeping on my feet!

He's not incredibly mouthy, but does of course need his teeth to be redirected sometimes like all puppies. Especially during his "Active" times - if I don't focus his energy on fetch or a game he is wandering around the house looking for things to sink his little teeth into!

He's the SMARTEST puppy I've ever had and has been super easy to house train (KNOCK ON WOOD!!) I'm really excited about doing obedience, therapy the READ program, etc so hopefully that keeps him mentally stimulated, but I can see how a poodle would get bored very quickly and that could lead to some unwanted or destructive behavior as they find things to keep themselves occupied 

Like I said, my pup is very young still so he is pretty low energy at the moment, but I'm a runner and would like to run with him when he's old enough. I truly believe lack of exercise is a HUGE factor in a lot of behavior issues in dogs and since poodles are considered "active" dogs I took that into consideration when choosing the breed. I needed to be honest about my ability to give him the exercise he needs.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

poodle puppies are the most wonderful puppies there are!

As a puppy they are active (as a puppy should be) but not obnoxious. They are so trainable I do not house break my puppies, they house break themselves. 

One caution: they are so smart they often end up training their owners!

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build a house before painting it!"


----------



## Paisley Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

It's so strange. I swear I don't hear saintly turn off. 

I have a dobermanish mix. She was the most destructive force of nature I've ever brought home. Think, $1000+ of destroyed household items. Even though we used a crate, if my eyes focused on te news for ten seconds she would have chew through a cord--or my mattress pad...lol. 

I also have an INTENSE rat terrier. She is very active, never stops, actually. Pixie has two speeds hi and off. 

The next time I bring a puppy home (about 4-6 years) I want something that I can say, "well I don't have too many horror stories..." 

I don't know that poodle owners HAVE stories like that. Did no one have a destroyer puppy? Lol!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

With the exception of the hole Hoolie chewed in the couch cushion... really nothing.. but then i was always aware of what he was doing. He would have chewed electric cords if I wasnt watching him  He was ,and still is ,a sock thief! But never chewed one up or ruined the shoes he stole .. seems to be all in fun! Part of his favorite chase game. My Mini, Tizzy, seems to be pretty much the same with maybe a little more energy But then my friends and family say i asked for it by naming them Hooligan and Tizzy , haha.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My girl was a bugger as a puppy. She chewed and did things no other dog I have ever known did as a youngster. I picked up a large take out coffee, and had it sitting on the floor while I bathed my newborn Grandson. Then I heard my son hollering. She had snuck into the bathroom, picked my coffee up by the rim, carried it out to the livingroom and dumped it all over my off white, three week old carpet. And Quincy still adores the toilet paper at 18 months old! Especially the nice big, double rolls. They make great confetti!


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

Beau, my sweet velcro boy, chewed through an ethernet cable on my computer while I was online with tech support for another problem. I've had poodles for over 40 years. They have all had distinct personalities and have have presented inique challenges, but none of them have been household destroyers.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

All my poodles through the years have had one thing in common, whether male or female, brought home as a young pup, or rescued at an older age: They are true love bugs, and want nothing more than to be near you, to bask in your affection, invite your attention,esp if you are in a fine, good mood. Then they will 'smile' at you, and invite you to play, or be petted, or just loved.They hate being isolated and away from their family- and nothing is sadder than to see them stare at the suitcase, as they know what it means...Mom's going somewhere.
Each of the four has had slightly different temperaments- some were more outgoing, some more reserved, and one is an absolute 'kid' lover, a happpy go lucky little lady who thinks that the whole world has to love her back... but the one trait common to them all is that they are extremely intuitive and sensitive to your mood. They do not like loud raised voices, or stress- it is too hard on them.I never have to 'yell'..it is enough for me to show a sharp intake of breath, followed a shocked expression, for them to realize that something was wrong...And they apologize..with a nose poke when they think life has returned to normal; they'll nose poke me if they want something..and if that isn't hint enough, then comes the paw..'pet me, 'pet me' PLEASE , 
They are so smart, and yes, can be destructive IF bored or lonely- one out of the four was a destructo baby.. result:sofa gone, glasses, coffee table too...bags of flour disbursed through the house.. but Zack was the only one did serious damage..but only if left alone..


----------



## EmilyK (Mar 26, 2011)

The one thing that really strikes me about our spoo puppy (5 months old yesterday) is how freaking SMART he is! On one hand, it's made most of training really easy. But on the other hand, it's made it hard too. He knows when we're "practicing" and figures out almost immediately what we want and will do it joyfully. But then use the same command in another setting (like on the street) and he conveniently acts like he doesn't know what we're talking about! What a pisser! But he's also so friendly and affectionate. He loves the kids (but he is quite mouthy and that's been tough to work through) and he loves other people and dogs - sometimes even when they don't love him. He's a really great dog. Actually, he's so great that as my family members have met him they've all started considering spoos though they'd never considered them before. And sure enough, my mom just brought one home with her last week!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I have minis. Indie (9 years we think) and Lady 1 year 4 months. Indie we got from the pound when she was about 3. She was calm and trained and will chase the ball till your arm falls off...Lady has more energy. She chews a lot of rawhide. If she doesn't get walked sufficiently, she has energy that turns into misbehaving...tearing up kleenex, chewing shoes, etc. If she is walked and has a lot of ball throwing she is perfect! Mind you, they have a big back yard, but I off leash run them on the weekends and when it's not over 100 degrees we walk a lot. I think poodles need a lot of toys and walks and playtime and they thrive on it....so do their humans!


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

I was totally dreading the puppy months/years. I had planned to never own a puppy again - way to much work! I would have been more than happy with a young adult if I could have found one. 

But, I got a puppy... And I have to say, he is the most laid back, mellow, pup ever! My husband says he feels cheated, like we never even got a real puppy. Sulley was not distructive, didn't bite or chew, wasn't super energetic, he wasn't any of the things I was dreading. He fit into our low energy family perfectly. I took him to work with me 4 days a week and he slept all day.

He does play hard (not rough) with our havanese so that is where most of his energy goes. At 8 months he is still just as laid back.

However, he was a complete, insane, psyco when it came to being in a crate. He would flip and spin and bark nonstop the whole time he was in there. He would also poop in his craziness and shmere it on all 6 sides of the crate as he was flipping and spinning. One time he had spun so much that he wrapped the blanket so tight around his foot. My husband had to cut the blanket off and his foot was so swollen that you couldn't even see his toenails on his shaved foot! Thankfully his foot was okay. So, after 4 months of dealing with this insane behavior and trying all kinds of things to make him accept the crate, or ignoring and making him deal with it, and us cleaning the crate every day.... We don't crate him at all anymore. Of course, him being such a good/easy pup, he has been 100% great being out with the other dogs for hours and all night.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Every spoo has a little different personality. My last one was a bit shy with strangers, a great watch dog, terrific fetcher, super intuitive. She was never destructive or mouthy.

My new puppy has a higher energy level than my last one, but it is concentrated energy, not just running amuck. She is 6 months old and has not destroyed anything except some paper shredding (that is terrific fun). She chewed chords for a couple days, but learned right away that was bad. She tried a little nibble on a chair leg and got in trouble- that was the end of that. She is super smart as was my last one, so easy to train. She also figured out how to open the back door herself, so they can get themselves in trouble. She barks and is protective, but not yappy. 

Poodles have to be socialized well as pups or they could be a little shy. Poodles generally read their humans super well. If you are tired and lazy, so are they. If you are active and playful, so are they. That said, they can be persistent if they want to be. Mine loves toys. I wouldn't play the other night when she brought me a toy. She made a hurumph noise and disappeared. She came back with a different toy and shoved it in my lap. When I didn't do anything she ran off and got aNOTHER toy. Before I knew it there were 5 toys at my feet and her looking at me waiting to see which I chose, all the while wagging her tail and doing her darndest to be cute. Of course I had to play with her then. 

They are a breed that is capable of bonding with several people, not just one or two, so friends and family usually really like your dog.  Many are mouthy, which can be a pain to stop. Many of them 'talk'. My last one used to talk differently depending on who she was greeting. I always knew when my sister in law was coming to the door because her talking was different. 

I have had other dogs. My boxer puppies were the most destructive dogs I ever owned. Poodles are nothing compared to that! They are well mannered in the house and easy to housetrain. Usually it only takes a few weeks to feel they are trustworthy. Many have a strong desire to fetch, so throwing a ball is great fun. Most are bouncy and happy and playful and silly and entertaining. Because of the way their face is built, they often look like they are smiling. 

They aren't a really independent breed, which means they need their people and should be housedogs, not backyard only dogs. For people who have to be gone at work all day be prepared to do a lot of socializing with your spoo when you get home! A lonely spoo can get themselves into trouble, so two is often better than one for people who work. They need regular exercise or can be obnoxious. They have to be trained just like any other larger dog, but they are easy to train. 

They require an awful lot of maintenance, but to me they are more than worth it. To many people the required maintenance turns them off. You are talking about a bigger dog that has to be brushed and groomed on a regular basis. They seem a cut above most dogs because they carry themselves in an elegant way. They seem to think so too the way they prance around acting all proud of themselves.


----------



## Paisley Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses! 

I don't remotely mind high maintenance. Heck, I have curly hair too! I can't imagine what would happen if it wasn't taken care of! :O

In all reality, I love the act of brushing a dog. There is something calming about it. I have three short-haired dogs in my home right now and they require a Furminator a couple of times a week. Not to mention frequent baths due to their love of dust and ponds! 

Any dog that resides in the home is going to require maintenance. It's just reality. :/

Given, a Spoo is a little more...inclusive. But there must be something fun about learning to groom! Right? 

Also, I realize that most of you aren't sure what kind of dog owner I am... So that you know: I have 3 rescues, they're food is more expensive than mine and we're working on 1/2 raw. August will find me driving an hour away for training. 2 will be in agility and one in rally--all
for fun. We aren't really competitors. We also have a kitty in the house. Everyone is inside with me and we're working on installing a doggie door. We go for "pack walks" as frequently as possible and I'm a positive reinforcer--I aviod using averse training unless it's an emergency (at which time it's a loud noise). 

Anyway, that's how I run my furmaly. Lol. So that some of you understand that I'm a responsible doggie owner. It's hard to tell in forums sometimes.

ETA: if you want to see them (I haven't posted pics on this forum yet! Tough to do on my iPhone) check out my blog at 

www.the-dogs-woof.com


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I have raised two spoos from puppyhood. Crystal I got at 8 weeks an Sonya was 3 months old when she came home. Neither of them were destructive at all. The worst thing that either of them ever did was chew my printer cord. I made the mistake of putting Sonya's kennel too close to the wall and the cord was hanging down. She apparently got bored and pulled the cord through the wire crate and went to town. It's a wonder she didn't electrocute herself. Live and learn! 

Both were able to sleep outside of their crates by 6 months of age without having accidents or being destructive or getting into trouble. After raising two labrador retriever puppies, these two spoo pups seemed like little Einsteins (not that labs are great, smart dogs; I love them, but their intelligence just cannot compare with spoos). Crystal was on the nervous side, but was very friendly and affectionate. Sonya has been very outgoing all her life. Sonya was the more high energy of the two, but as Outwest said it is "focused" energy. It isn't the out of control, destructive energy that some dogs have. Sonya will chase a tennis ball for hours. But she is also content to curl up at your feet on a rainy day and watch movies all day long. Unlike a lot of others here, neither of my girls had any mouthing problems at all. Sonya is a licker, sometimes she can't seem to keep her tongue in her mouth for more than a few seconds, but she never had a problem putting her mouth where it didn't belong. 

Nova I got as a two year old adult. She is extremely low energy and laid back. Not destructive UNLESS left alone. She has some mild separation anxiety and will do things like tear down blinds and curtains and chew/scratch at door frames if you leave her home alone un-crated. She is also a counter surfer and that gets her into some trouble.


----------



## *Diana* (Dec 30, 2010)

I have 2 Spoo puppies one is 9 months old (Max) and my (Petey) he is 6 months old. I purchased my dogs from an excellent breeder (And I do think it makes a difference).

Max- Is outgoing he loves being around people and other dogs.He was housetrained at 12wks old and came to use already crate trained.He learned sit & down at 12wks old and heel by 5months.He is a fast learner,he does not like to be in trouble.He does have a higher prey drive (and likes to use his mouth to bump your hand) then my other spoo and does have to be watched when the children are outside running around we are working on it with him, he just gets excited easily with the kids.He does like to chew any of the toys that the kids leave around and he finds (this is the kids fault) Max does not like to get dirty and is not crazy about the water.He does not jump up on us never has and was taught bite inhibition very fast.And learned pretty fast to leave the cats alone.Max is less vocal with the barking.

Petey- Is more reserved around strangers, he is always watching out in our yard and when we go for walks.With children he is always outgoing and very gentle he never jumps on them and learned bite inhibition very fast.He loves to follow the kids around the yard he knows they get into interesting stuff. Petey loves the water and mud (not cute because he's a apricot/cream) he loves to get dirty and hunt bugs,petey also has a good prey drive.Petey was a bit longer on the housetraining but had it by 4 months old.He came to us mostly crate trained.Petey loves to chew more so then max ( but he still has his puppy teeth) he was trying to pull up a spot of my kitchen floor that was torn up by a rescue dog, but bitter apple and duck tape did the trick he leaves it alone now..Petey knows sit down and heel but I would say on the intelligence scale he is a bit slower then my Max , I just find that he picks up on things slower then max and needs more repetition .Petey also try's to challenge us more then max did in so far as things he knows he not supposed to do.Petey is also more vocal.

As far as energy levels for both of them I would say when were outside they love to run and play with us and each other.They love walks and watching people and checking out the neighborhood.When we are inside they know that's calm time they chew there bones or get brushed or play low key with toys.But my yard is an acre and it's fenced so they have alot of room to run and play in and there is generally always someone home so my dogs are not crated all day long.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

papoodles you have described my experiences with these wonderful friends to a tee. My newest baby is decidely more reserved than my last boy, due to, I believe, insufficient early socialization, but we're working on that and seeing definite progress. He is my fourth mini poodle since childhood - I've only owned 1 at a time - and each had his/her own quirks and endearing qualities. As papoodles states, all my poodles were highly intuitive, bright, and yes, dreaded the vision of a suitcase!


----------

